# The Myers-Briggs Physiognomy, or Personality-by-Facial-Features Test



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is the link :

http://http://www.helloquizzy.com/quizzy/take

HAVE FUN!!


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

The link's broken. Here's the correct one:
OkCupid | Take The Myers-Briggs Physiognomy, or Personality-by-Facial-Features Test

Anyway, I don't believe in such things.

*ESTP*
54% Extroverted, 81% Sensing, 64% Thinking, 71% Perceiving

81% sensing, yeah right...


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

*ISFP*

50% Extroverted, 53% Sensing, 36% Thinking, 53% Perceiving

Im curious about what correlations they could actually come up with to prove this....as so far it appears to be....well rubbish?

I do like that it gave me ISFP though lol.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Worriedfunction said:


> *ISFP*
> 
> 50% Extroverted, 53% Sensing, 36% Thinking, 53% Perceiving
> 
> ...


I dunno about the correlations . My result was ENFJ . Close enough...


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

aconite said:


> The link's broken. Here's the correct one:
> OkCupid | Take The Myers-Briggs Physiognomy, or Personality-by-Facial-Features Test
> 
> Anyway, I don't believe in such things.
> ...


 Like i said: "Have fun!"


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Ramysa said:


> I dunno about the correlations . My result was ENFJ . Close enough...


Well as you can see mine was clearly far off, of course you could always argue that I am an ISFP, but it would have to be a good argument with lots of cognitive functions involved.

I might also say that the difference between dominant Fe+Ni vs dominant Ni+Fe is massive.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

True.. but.. i thought the test would be fun. It would have been even better if the test was accurate. Guess it isn't.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

ISTJ? 

Which I guess that makes sense... My father is an ISTJ


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

*INFJ*

42% Extroverted, 35% Sensing, 50% Thinking, 44% Perceiving



You seek meaning and connection in ideas, relationships, and material possessions, and want to understand what motivates people and are insightful about others. You are conscientious and committed to your firm values and have developed a clear vision about how best to serve the common good, and are also organized and decisive in implementing your vision. Famous INFJs: Chaucer, Goethe, Aristophanes, and Jerry Seinfeld (Courtesy of myersbriggs.org)


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

*INTP*

42% Extroverted, 49% Sensing, 68% Thinking, 74% Perceiving



You seek to develop logical explanations for everything that interests you. Theoretical and abstract, you are interested more in ideas than in social interaction. You are quiet, contained, flexible, and adaptable, and have unusual ability to focus in depth to solve problems in your area of interest. You are skeptical, sometimes critical, always analytical. Famous INTPs: Socrates, Rene Descartes, Tiger Woods, and Albert Einstein. (Courtesy of myersbriggs.org)

_
It didn't work D: (ISFP)_


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Ramysa said:


> True.. but.. i thought the test would be fun. It would have been even better if the test was accurate. Guess it isn't.


Oh it is fun, sorry I didn't mean to detract from that.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I got typed as an ENFJ


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

*ISTJ*

38% Extroverted, 63% Sensing, 61% Thinking, 50% Perceiving

You are quiet, serious, earn success by thoroughness and dependability. You are also practical, matter-of-fact, realistic, and responsible. You decide logically what should be done and work toward it steadily, regardless of distractions. You take pleasure in making everything orderly and organized – your work, your home, your life, and you value traditions and loyalty. Famous ISTJs: Evander Holyfield, Eeyore, George Washington, and George H.W. Bush. (Courtesy of myersbriggs.org)

**snorts**


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*INTJ*

46% Extroverted, 35% Sensing, 64% Thinking, 29% Perceiving

\o/ FUCK YEAH!!! >D I'm a mastermind lolo!


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

INTP
38% Extroverted, 40% Sensing, 57% Thinking, 62% Perceiving

I guess my Ti is pretty strong, but this is taking it a bit too far.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

INTP

42% Extroverted, 49% Sensing, 64% Thinking, 59% Perceiving

VERY close....a bit TOO close if you ask me

in other news, it would appear that @Jilau and I look similar perhaps!


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I took this a while back and it said I am an ISFJ. So my outside is me on the inside flipped inside out? Sweet :tongue:


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

ENFP
58% Extroverted, 44% Sensing, 36% Thinking, 56% Perceiving
You are warmly enthusiastic and imaginative, and see life as full of possibilities. You make connections between events and information very quickly, and confidently proceed based on the patterns you see. You want a lot of affirmation from others, and readily give appreciation and support. Spontaneous and flexible, you often rely on their ability to improvise and their verbal fluency. Famous ENFPs: Samuel Clemens, Martin Short, Sandra Bullock, and Dr. Seuss.


----------



## Enormous Hatred (Jul 29, 2011)

> INFJ
> 
> 46% Extroverted, 49% Sensing, 50% Thinking, 41% Perceiving


Score one for magic thinking.

Also: How the hell could anyone not have a forehead that falls in the "1-3 fingers high" range?


----------



## Redwood (Apr 15, 2012)

I got ISFP, which most people who don't know me really well would probably say I am, but I always score as an ENFP when I take the real test.


----------

